# Peechie's Haircut



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Well, she went to a new groomer on Sat., unfortunately she cut her too short.







I feel bad for her I keep wrapping her up in blankets she looks cold, poor baby







Well, I have to look on the brightside and hopefully it will grow quickly.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, it's not bad!! She will get used to it in no time. Sparkey will have a short haircut too this week. He loves it. I think she looks great


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Sorry guys too big, forgot to resize, will do so


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's the pic sized down and red eye removed. Hope you don't mind. She looks so cute!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

She looks really cute! And the hair grows REALLY fast. Chloe has to be cut about every 10 weeks.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I think she looks great. She probably feels good with the short cut.


----------

